

Hacking E.T. for the Atari 2600 using a hex editor - redacted
http://www.neocomputer.org/projects/et/#

======
chrisrickard
this is excellent... lets dig up these cartridges and fix them ;)
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atari_video_game_burial>

